# Wheel Weights



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Do the wheel weights that are listed in catalogues and on websites normally include the skewers?


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

No, the weights listed do not include skewers unless they specifically say weight includes skewers.


----------

